
A selection of Bloomberg’s millennial coverage over the past three years - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/hey-bloomberg-which-millennial-hurt-you-1788469056
======
crdoconnor
Apparently boomers hurt them too:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-12/the-
riche...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-12/the-richest-
generation-in-u-s-history-just-keeps-getting-richer)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-24/aging-
bab...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-24/aging-baby-boomers-
push-spam-diaper-stocks-to-record-valuations)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-17/boomers-a...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-17/boomers-
are-making-sure-the-divorces-keep-coming)

"Baby boomers screwed up our kids":
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/b/9ee9d0c4-94a4-4bf7-98...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/b/9ee9d0c4-94a4-4bf7-98ad-
ee5955e5631f)

"Boomers new retirement plan is millenials paying rent":
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-04/landlord-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-04/landlord-
nation-boomers-new-retirement-plan-is-millennials-paying-rent)

"Here's a Reason Baby Boomers Will Curb U.S. Growth This Decade" :
"[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-29/here-
s-a-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-29/here-s-a-reason-
baby-boomers-will-curb-u-s-growth-this-decade)

Maybe they just hate poor people? Maybe they'd prefer it if grandma had a
reason to blame the kids and kids have a reason to blame grandma because
neither one is doing well economically. After all, the _last_ people they
could blame are the actual culprits.

Because _they 're_ Bloomberg's primary customers.

Fun game: count the number of people who write negative remarks about the
older generation in this HN thread. And we all thought we weren't easily
manipulated...

------
Super_Jambo
I imagine Bloomberg is largely aimed at people who're doing well financially,
probably lots of Boomer, empty nesters with lots of cash who've politically
and economically screwed their descendants.

If course it's writing articles that blame the people who their readership
screwed. They're hardly likely to make much hay from something like "Boomers,
your pension security is unfair and the rigged housing markets are a travesty"
are they?

~~~
goalieca
I've seen a lot of millenials articles in the globe and mail (newspaper). I've
always figured it was click bait to get subscriber counts up among millenials.

These millenials articles are so frequent in news and press that I immediately
ignore them.

------
cameroncf
There is a long tradition in the US (World?) of blaming everything on "the
younger generation". Don't you fret millenials, soon they will move on to
whoever's next and you will be forgotten.

In the meantime, try not to be so sensitive about it okay? It's really nothing
personal.

~~~
jasonkostempski
"Don't you fret millenials, soon they will move on to whoever's next and you
will be forgotten."

"they" will be the millennial's blaming generation Z.

